# Siamese mum



## Donna W (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi all

i have a Siamese cat i bought nearly two years ago. Absolutely worship the ground he walks on and is treated like a king. Came on this site to ask for a good vet.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Might help if you gave your location.


----------



## Donna W (Aug 30, 2021)

LOL UK London,


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

choose a vet like you'd choose your own physician. factor in price if that's an issue. read up a lot so that you're informed, not necessarily to argue with the vet, but just so you know when detailed tests are most likely necessary and when you can start bottom up (like starting with food, working your way up to expensive tests and medications). i had a good vet for years, but the practice has changed a lot and i'm not wild about it anymore so i'm seeing a new one.


----------

